#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  salaam a3laikoem

## najat105

Belgie 



Salaam a3laikoem

toekomstige bruidjes en bruidegom uit belgie. Ten eerste wens ik jullie een gezegende huwelijk en nog mooie jaren.

Ben je opzoek naar een bruidsbank 
of een bruidsjurk
afzet palen 
muur decoratie voor de bruidsbank
marokkaanse kleedjes
Dan kan je altijd bij mij terecht. wij leveren zelf en komen ze weer ophalen. indien je meer wilt weten kan je mij altijd een mail sturen. 

Wasalaam a3laikoem

bruidsbank en trouwjurk verhuur.

----------


## Ziana-Negaffa

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ziana...15130565327991

----------

